# The Apostles and the Temple



## Founded on the Rock (Apr 13, 2006)

I attended a Bible study the other night at a PCA church in my area and we discussed Acts. The topic was prayer and we went through all of the times Acts talks about prayer. It was an amazing to discover the trend that Luke records.

In many instances, the Apostles and the people would go to the temple and prayer. We pondered this in our small group and some likened it to the Protestant Reformation. The Apostles were trying to reform the Jews from within and not abolish it altogether. I could see the validity of this view

But I begain to question this because of my understanding of Paul, especially in Galatians. Not that this criticism is destructive to that thesis but it was just a question I didn't really get anything that clicked in my head. SOOOO

Why did the Jews gather at the Temple, especially when they had so many disagreements.

I just figured that the people on here are a lot more intelligent than I am sitting here trying to figure it out myself! Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 13, 2006)

The Temple was the center of Jewish religious life. And it was a place of massive congregation. It was a habitual resort for prayer, and also for teaching, etc. Even Christ taught in the Temple precincts.

You go where the people are, where the religiously-minded people are in particular. The Jewish faith was the one true faith in its OT presentation. And those whom God had called to himself prior to AD 30 (or so) were going to be practicing Judaism, even outside of Palestine (witness the believers in Ephesus who had only heard of the baptism of John). But the faithful were going to be heading to Jerusalem at some time or other. And going to the Temple. It was (at first) an ideal place to be preaching.

And don't forget that as a result of this witness, Luke (Acts 5:42) tells us that a great number of the priests became obedient to the faith (Acts 6:7).

It was not meant to last.  Jesus told them the whole thing was going to get flattened. It was a temporary window.


----------



## JohnStevenson (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Founded on the Rock_
> Why did the Jews gather at the Temple, especially when they had so many disagreements.



Remember that Paul, for all his disagreements with the Jews, made it a point to begin his ministry in the local synagogue and that he also was not adverse to going into the temple and giving an offering there.


----------

